# MERRY CHRISTMAS



## grapeman (Dec 24, 2008)

I would like to take this opportunity to wish everyone here at the Fine Vine Wines Forum a very Merry Christmas and extend that wish into a healthy and prosperous New Year for all. 


I know NW and Swill are doing battle with insidious illnesses. Gina is doing battle with the unknown. Wade had been a pain in the backside all year- eeerrrrhhh, Sorry Wade- I mean has had a pain in the back. I'm sure there are many others that are hurting or have loved ones that are hurting. Peace and tranquility to you all.


The economy could certainly be better and is straining many of us to the brink. The weather is nasty all across the country. With all these and many more things going on, we can all find joy and happiness and many little things to be thankful for. 


May all your yeasts be bountiful and multiply. May the primary be warm enough. May the Specific Gravity be just right for that batch. May your favorite All Juice ferment nice and dry and may that Chardonay clear sparkling clean.


I would like to give each of you a gift this year. All I ask is that you come and pick it up......... For everyone in our audience today I would like to offer you ONE Whole Inch of Snow! WOW!!!! It is snowing again even after the 2 feet we got last weekend so there will be plenty to go around. If I run out I will issue a "Snow Check".


MERRY CHRISTMAS from Appleman


----------



## GrantLee63 (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you also appleman - and to all the other forum members out there! 


- GL63


----------



## K&GB (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks to all for the prayers, well wishes, and first rate wine making advice. Merry Chistmas to all of you.


----------



## Michael Vino (Dec 24, 2008)

I wish everyone a great Christmas and a healthy and prosperous New Year. I would also like to thank everyone here for the dialog and comments on wine making, it is one of the pleasures of daily life that I enjoy and feel I know some of you fairly well, even though we've never met. <?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />
Merry Christmas to all and to good wines in the New Year!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all....

I wish everyone good health and happiness....

Peace on Earth.


----------



## montyfox (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to everyone. After I finish with the Christmas Eve service tonight, my family and I will be making the long trek from Illinois to Kansas to visit our families. Its a 9 1/2 hour trip so we should arrive around 6am Christmas Day.

We are really looking forward to it as everyone got hooked on my wine last summer and is looking forward to me bring more.







See you all next year.


Monty


----------



## rrawhide (Dec 24, 2008)

here is a wine recipe for you all to try - let us know the results:


<DIV style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial Rounded MT Bold" align=center><a href="http://www.incredimail.com/app/?tag=emoticon_click_me&amp;lang=9&amp;version=5853813&amp;setup_id=7&amp;aff_id=109095&amp;addon=IncrediMail&amp;id=95202&amp;guid=1F857BD8-C29D-48CA-8846-1A11195E333F" target="_blank">
</A>
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt" align=center>Melly Christmas!
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt">
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt">
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>

<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>*WineChristmas Cake*
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>

<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>*Ingredients: *
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>

<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>*1 stick butter*
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>*1 cup of water*
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>*1 tsp baking soda*
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>*1 cup of sugar*
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>*1 tsp salt*
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>*1 cup of brown sugar*
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>*Lemon juice*
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>*4 large eggs*
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>*Nuts*
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>*3 <STRIKE>2 1</STRIKE> bottles red wine*
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>*2 cups of dried fruit*
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>

<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>*Sample thewine to check quality. Take a large bowl, check the wine*
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>*Again. To be sure it is of the highest quality, pour one level cup and*
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>*Drink. Repeat. Turn on the electric mixer. Beat one cup of butter in a*
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>*Large fluffy bowl. Add one teaspoon of sugar. Beat again. At this point*
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>*it's best to make sure thewine is still OK. Try another cup... Just in*
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>*Case. Turn off the mixerer thingy. Break 2 eggs and add to the bowl and*
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>*Chuck in the cup of dried fruit.*
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>

<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>*Pick the frigging fruit up off floor. Mix on the turner. If the fried*
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>*Druit gets stuck in the beaterers just pry it loose with a drewscriver.*
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>*Sample thewine to check for tonsisticity. Next, sift two cups of salt.*
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>*Or something. Check the wine. Now shift the lemon juice and strain your*
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>*Nuts. Add one table. Add a spoon of sugar, or somefink. Whatever you can*
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>*Find. Greash the oven. Turn the cake tin 360 degrees and try not to fall*
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>*Over. Don't forget to beat off the turner. Finally, throw the bowl through*
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>*The window. Finish thewine and wipe counter with the cat.*
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>

<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>*BINGLE JELLS! *
<DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" align=center>


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 24, 2008)

Santa is making his list
And checking it twice........
</font></font>


----------



## admiral (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all on the forum!
My prayer for all of us this year is to have a safe and joyous Christmas and New Year.


I give thanks for a life to live and for a wonderful country to live it in.
God bless us all.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 24, 2008)

Marry Christmas to all. Ourprayers will bewith those hurtingand in need, and that everyone makes it safely to and from grandma's house.


Appleman, You are going to help me load your gift in the truck I hope.


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 24, 2008)

ditto all that has been said above


Merry Christmas


----------



## Jeff D (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all. The days are getting longer, spring is on the way!


Jeff


----------



## grapeman (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank YOU Jeff! That made me break out laughing and made my day- and it is Christmas!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## gaudet (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey Al,

That snowman should have a bottle of wine and a corkscrew and it would be complete.

Waldo, 

Thats pretty good, I wish I had your "photoshopping" skills. I need to get better at it, can you add that to "Santa's Wish list"?


----------



## kdcurl (Dec 24, 2008)

Here's a Merry Christmas wish to all of you on this forum. MAY THE NEW YEAR BE FULL OF HAPINESS AND PROSPERITY FOR ALL.
KEITH


ps NW and Swill You are still on the prayer list here "under the northern lights"


Take care All


Keith


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 24, 2008)

Indeed a very Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone and their families! And may you all have ahappy and healthy New Year! 


Appleman, I'll take you up on the snow offer if you canhang on to some for meuntil late July when it's in the 90's with matching humdity down here






Tony


----------



## gaudet (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all! Gaudet, Waldo didnt photoshop that, dont you know that he's the real deal!!!!!!!!


----------



## geocorn (Dec 24, 2008)

A very Merry Christmas to all of my forum members, their families and their friends. May you have a most wonderful holiday season filled with love, hope and joy.


I would also like to wish each of you a most prosperous New Year and extaned to you a very BIG thank you for your continued support of The Wine Maker's Toy Store. You have helped to make my dream a reality.


----------



## rrawhide (Dec 24, 2008)

George thanx to you for supporting us - you are always there for us either by phone or email. You always seem to everything that we need. 
Thanx again and have a safe and happy holiday season.

Onward and upward in 2009!!!

rrawhide


----------



## dfwwino (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all and may God bless you in the coming year.


----------



## smikes (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas!





I hope everyone has a better year!!


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 25, 2008)

_*The Polish Wine Princess would like to express her desire that everyone have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.













And her alter ego, Poor Bert's wife says, Merry Christmas! Wishing you all health and the ability to persue happyness. *_


----------



## Bill B (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## KSKOH (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.






May everyone have a great holiday with friends and family and next year year be the best one yet!


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 25, 2008)

Ditto's to all the wonderful thoughts above, and I'll think of you all when we lift a glass of Christmas White with the appetizers, and then Christmas Red with the rib roast! 

(Now, imagine this smiley with a red Santa hat!)




Merry Christmas!

Dave and Able Assistant


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 25, 2008)

*To all of my Forum Friends, old and new:*



*You all have been a present to me everyday. The pleasure of belonging to the best group of people anywhere in the world has been a highlight of my life for the past soon to be 5 years.*


*I wish all of you the very best in love, health and happiness in the coming year. And many carboys full of wine.*


*Merry Christmas All !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ramona*


----------



## rrawhide (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas and Happy Full Carboys!!!!


----------



## jeffhigdon (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you all. Thank you for all the great help you've provided over the year (and the years to come).

I hope your Christmas was as fantastic as mine!


----------



## Miss Rocky (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm late getting here, so I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas.


Anyway, I am on time to say Happy Near Year to all. Hope the new year brings peace, prosperity, good health and happiness to all the fabulous folks here on finevinewines.


----------

